# Opening a gym in UK - requirements



## Henrike (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I am planning to open a gym at some point but have got no clue what are the legal requirements to do so in the UK (in terms of qualifications, most importantly, but also money/insurance etc.).

I would be glad if anyone could help me out!

Thanks!

Henrike


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

thats my life long dream too, to own a gym. would be interesting to hear responses


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

9pack/ninepack not sure how his name is spelt exactly on here had a long log detailing him opening/starting a gym, search through and read through that.


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/20592-ninepacks-new-gym-journal.html


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

think thats the one for u mate


----------

